# Labor Cost To Install Wall Kitchen Cabinets?



## allisondesigner (Feb 23, 2013)

Guys please help me to solve this question which has been arrived from my best friend. We are just finding the actual labor cost for installing wall kitchen cabinets but still he is giving $40 per hour for installation.


----------



## LakeLover (Feb 2, 2013)

Not sure what you mean ? actual cost vs 40 $ hr.

Is this a sub contractor ?

$40 hr for a skilled person is not unreasonable


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

A lot of cabinet installers ( what they do for a living, installing cabinets for other companies), get paid by the cabinet, not by the hour.

Not sure what they get per cabinet, but I heard one company in our area charged $8.00 a cabinet? They're fast and trust me, they don't worry much about uneven walls or trimming anything out.

I've always designed, built, finished and delivered my own cabinets and my labor rate was the same for all phases ($55.00/hr.)


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

If qualified, $40.00 per hour is reasonable and might be under valued.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I paid my installers $20.00 per box. Found that by paying a per unit price, the job got finished quicker.
Bill


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I am a cheap skate. I would install them myself.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Difficult question. What are you paying for? Quality installation where time and care are taken to do it correctly without issues, or fast and dirty it is done have a nice day see ya?


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Thats a hard question to answer, especially not knowing the scope of the kitchen being installed, like are they fitted doors, how old is the house, is their crown, how good is perfect ? Does it have scribing panels, ….questions are endless.

I couldn't tell you how many times I have had a client ie., hire a dry waller who charges out at 20 bucks an hour, and veto my recommendation to hire a referred dry waller at 45 and hour because they "think" they will save money only to find out that my referral would have cost them one days wages, and the 20 an hour took a week and then another week to fix it. Same applies to every trade.

Good work isn't cheap and cheap work isn't good. Many can talk the walk, but fewer can walk the talk


----------

